# Vegas 3/20 - 3/24



## jpenderg (Mar 8, 2015)

needing a 2bdrm on or near the strip.  Must check in 3/20.  3-4 Nights.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2015)

Have you checked RCI rentals?  Usually less than $700 per week.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 8, 2015)

March Madness and last minute - not going to find anything on RCI and unlikely to find a good deal anywhere. Sorry, that's what I think. But maybe someone will find something for you. Good luck!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Mar 8, 2015)

PM and email sent. if interested drop me a message.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 10, 2015)

Last I checked RCI there wasn't anything in March. I checked again today and found one. But it's gone now. It was a 2 bedroom for March 15-21 for $500. 
So if you have an RCI membership maybe check everyday to see?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

A friendly request:  Please post specific exchange company sightings on the TUG Sightings Forum - it is a benefit of TUG membership.  An alternative is to send the info. via private message/email.


----------

